# Has Anyone Bought From "thewatchsource"?



## IJ21 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been asked before, but i did a search and couldn't find the answer...

I am thinking of purchasing an 'Omega Seamaster 300m Automatic' online from www.thewatchsource.co.uk as they can supply this watch for Â£1,466, compared to Â£1,725 from an authorised UK dealer.

They look genuine enough, but has anybody used them before? I want to make sure that the watch will be genuine and that their advertised 2 year warranty is ok, as they cannot offer the manufacturers warranty due to them not being an authorised dealer.

Any feedback or reviews of them will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I haven't used them myself, so can't comment, but have you tried talking to your AD and asking him if he will meet the price? It's about 15% so I bet he will.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> I haven't used them myself, so can't comment, but have you tried talking to your AD and asking him if he will meet the price? It's about 15% so I bet he will.


Just to reinforce what Toshi has said I bet if you pushed it you could get at least 20 to 25% off list price if you had the cheek to ask 

I was in Heathrow airport a few months back and without trying I got Â£400 off an IWC retailing at Â£1970 - I didn't buy it though! :lol:

Good luck!


----------



## IJ21 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'd always assumed that AD's would not budge on the price as i thought the price was fixed by Omega? But i will definitely try and haggle with them. I'm sure if i walk in a say that i will buy the watch there and then if they match the price i might get some reduction!


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

The price is fixed and thet are not supposed to offer a discount ........but

There is nothing to stop them selling a "shop soiled, ex display" model at a reduced price.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

IJ21 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'd always assumed that AD's would not budge on the price as i thought the price was fixed by Omega? But i will definitely try and haggle with them. I'm sure if i walk in a say that i will buy the watch there and then if they match the price i might get some reduction!


I've only ever bought one watch from AD new and that was an Omega SMP300. I bought in Sydney and played two shops off one another and got $1000 Aus off the list price so it does work!!!

Got luck and don't forget to post pictures of your purchase


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> IJ21 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice guys. I'd always assumed that AD's would not budge on the price as i thought the price was fixed by Omega? But i will definitely try and haggle with them. I'm sure if i walk in a say that i will buy the watch there and then if they match the price i might get some reduction!
> ...


Got Â£125 off of my Aqua Terra at Beaverbrooks piece of cake.

me "whats your best price"

them "just a second sir i'll find out what we can do"

assistant leaves

me to wife "if they say Â£900 i'll have it"

assistant comes back Â£we can do it for Â£900 sir"

me "done"

me thinks result


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

biggles said:


> Got Â£125 off of my Aqua Terra at Beaverbrooks piece of cake.
> 
> me "whats your best price"
> 
> ...


That is a nice result, just hope the 710 didn't see it that way and expect the Â£125 being spent on her :thumbsup:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

PhilM said:


> biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Got Â£125 off of my Aqua Terra at Beaverbrooks piece of cake.
> ...


Yes and no. She wants me to look out for a watch for her now though.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

synchro said:


> The price is fixed and thet are not supposed to offer a discount ........but
> 
> There is nothing to stop them selling a "shop soiled, ex display" model at a reduced price.


I suppose they may well use that line to explain to the manufacturer why they gave a discount. At the moment though dealers aren't selling too many watches, so they're being very "helpful". I managed almost 20% of my Anonimo three weeks ago, and they had to order it in from Italy for me


----------

